# ST E3 RT/300EX RT working with Sony A7



## Nate (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a sony a7 or a7R for traveling. My questions is, will my ST E3 RT and 600EX RT work with the Sony a7? and if it does will I be able to use the E3 to trigger my 600EX? what about the shutter speed limit? will I be able to use the radio function and go up to 1/8000?

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2015)

No it won't.

But if you get a Yongnuo YN-E3-RT (the ST-E3-RT clone) then you will be able to use the 600 in remote Manual mode, not ETTL, not sure abut the rest of the functionality. shutter sync speed, HSS, etc, I believe it is limited. But you are never going to get close to the 600's functionality on a third party camera.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Another vote for the YN-RT3 Transmitter. It works decently on third party cameras but make sure you always put a fresh set of battery in. Its really picky about that. (I have a video on using them in my youtube below.)


----------



## Nate (Feb 4, 2015)

I looked at the video. Very informative. 
If someone tried it on a sony please let me know.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> It works decently on third party cameras but make sure you always put a fresh set of battery in. Its really picky about that.



Perhaps lithium-AAs will work better? By default they have 1.7V instead of the 1.5V of alkalines or 1.2V of NiMH.
For rechargeables NiZn cells with their 1.6V might work longer as "fresh".


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 5, 2015)

I was very dissapointed that I could not use my st-e3 With my Mamiya RZ67 pro II, as I hoped to be using my Canon lights With that camera. I found a workaround, thus having to shoot in manual by using inexpensive PW X Plus. The additional bonus for me by using PW triggers was that by buying a small chip for my Sekonic meter, I could now lightmeter my lights in my studio without having to use my prescious film  I have not tried any of the Youngno Products, but I am seriously considering buying a couple of Youngno 600ex rts to compliment my canon flashes, as I have seen several reviews that states that it is unproblematic to use these together.


----------

